# The White



## growsjoe1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Growing





Drying




Done


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking frosty as all hell. Nice job.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice grow bro positive vibes.
I wanna get my hands on this strain so badly.
Where did you find it?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice lady...  is she the clone only?  or was she found from S1's??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2015)

How beautiful!  Great job--hard to imagine it being any frostier than it is.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2015)

I have never seen anything so frosty.. thus the name, i guess. Pretty impressive, how does she smoke?


----------



## superman (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## yarddog (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks awesome. Really nice


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 31, 2015)

wow...


----------



## growsjoe1 (Jan 31, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Nice grow bro positive vibes.
> I wanna get my hands on this strain so badly.
> Where did you find it?



Cali....from DHN...careful though many cuts are miss labeled and quarantine of any new cuts is more than worth the trouble to avoid issues in your space.



JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Nice lady...  is she the clone only?  or was she found from S1's?



clone only, although, s1's are readily available.



The Hemp Goddess said:


> How beautiful!  Great job--hard to imagine it being any frostier than it is.



Thanks for the kind words.




			
				rosebud:913573 said:
			
		

> I have never seen anything so frosty.. thus the name, i guess. Pretty impressive, how does she smoke?.



The smoke is truly debilitating but lacks both flavor and nose. Bag appeal being utmost in my area, I'm still debating whether to keep it or not.

Thanks superman, gannt, and oldfogwy6 for the kind words.

This plant is an easy grow with no special needs beyond a bit of patience to allow it to finish at around 70 days for it to reach it's potential. 

peace Joe



                                                                                       __________________


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful shot..beautiful plant and growth.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 31, 2015)

Grow joe can you recommend a good S1 seed breeder? 
Can't get clones cause I have the NEW medical lic sucks


----------



## growsjoe1 (Jan 31, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Grow joe can you recommend a good S1 seed breeder?
> Can't get clones cause I have the NEW medical lic sucks



OG Raskals _white S1's have been a hit over at the farm and seedbay_. I'm new to posting here and don't know much about the policies regarding the posting of outside links so I;ll hold off posting the links in public forum and shoot you a pm on how you can obtain them. Tha being said I think there are other options in seed form that I have grown that are just as forsty and have much more flavor and nose. I already posted a pic of the fire cookies I recently grew...they are just beautful to look at and a pleasure e to smoke..just waiting for approval from admin to have them post up in this thread.

peace Joe


----------



## superman (Jan 31, 2015)

Man, I can see that trim producing piles of hash. It'd be hard to trim that up very tight if you weren't into making hash.
 Peace, Superman


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 1, 2015)

Oooosh thats some crystaly bud. Very nice


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Calling admin growjoe has some questions? Doesn't wanna break rules


----------



## growsjoe1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No one from admin has got back to me about posting links so I'm not going to...
But right now the only people I would recommend to buy seeds from, from personal experience is bodhi and relentless...both of which can be obtained at seedbay.

Here is Rentless's fire cookies which is fire OG x GSC(forum cut)







I'll see if I can dig up any photo's of bodhi's that I grew recently...hold on

peace joe


.


----------



## growsjoe1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bodhi Chem '91 x Appalachia = The Fuzz






peace Joe


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 23, 2015)

Superb! Nice pictures..


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 21, 2016)

Sweet looking suger :joint4:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2016)

Beautiful plants!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

Gorgeous bro


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 10, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## zkzsyijpd (Jan 8, 2017)

You just have to provide some necessary details to these people and they offer you a quotation for your requirements depending on the situation in the automobile,Botas De Futbol Adidas Baratas. Nowadays in our era of technological advancements,Zapatillas Supra Hombre 2017, different kinds of  kinds of merchandise manufactured to relieve the work of individuals.  Manufacturers of them high-tech products bear an incredible obligation in  ensuring their particular consumers wont get injured or injured thus to their  products.


----------

